# Newbe here with a vintage schwinn pre war bike. need help please.



## martin (Jan 31, 2011)

I believe i have a pre war vintage womens schwinn bike. I have no idea what year, model and what it is worth. can I please have some help finding out what my new bike is. thanks, martin.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 31, 2011)

i may be wrong,but doesn't look like a schwinn to me.not sure what brand.it is pre-war though.


----------



## J.C. (Feb 1, 2011)

*Nope...not a Schwinn*


----------



## JAcycle (Feb 1, 2011)

Rollfast??


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 1, 2011)

looks like a colson but has some other parts not correct for the bike, such as the chainguard, chainring and light, possibly the kick stand too


----------

